#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Johanniskraut gegen Depressionen? >

## Sonnenblume

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Immer im Winter bekomme ich Winterdepressionen.
Ich hab gehört das manchen Leuten Johanniskraut-Extrakt hilft, hab es aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?
Wieviel nimmt man da? 
Gruß und Danke 
Sonnenblume

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sonnenblume 
Ich selber habe keine Erfahrungen mit Johanniskraut-Extrakt, da ich nicht unter Depressionen leide. 
In einer Vorlesung von uns wurde mal das Thema Johanniskraut kurz angeschnitten. 
Der "Knackpunkt" am Johanniskraut ist, dass es ein Naturprodukt ist, wo keiner den wirklichen Wirkstoff (oder Wirkstoffkombinationen) kennt, der eine Stimmungsaufhellung erzeugt.
Dadurch ist ein Stimmungsaufhellender Effekt nicht garantiert.
Eine Charge (Kapseln oder Tropfen produziert an einem Tag) kann z.B. sehr gut wirken, die nächste wieder nicht, weil eben die Konzentrationen am entscheidenden Wirkstoff variieren. 
Johanniskraut muss auch über einen längeren Zeitraum eingenommen werden, bevor sich ein stimmungsaufhellender Effekt zeigt. 
Aber versuchen kannst du es ja mal. Schaden tut es nicht  :Zwinker:  
Wenn du allerdings nur im Winter an Depressionen leidest, dann liegt das evtl. auch nur am Lichtmangel.
Es gibt bestimmte Tageslicht Lampen die Licht in einem bestimmten Wellenspektrum erzeugen.
Die helfen bei reinen Winterdepressionen in der Regel am besten. 
Am besten du informierst dich mal bei deinem Hausarzt. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Sonnenblume

Das mit dem Licht klingt plausibel, ich denke ich werde nächsten Winter mal mit meinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen. 
Danke für den Tip. 
Jetzt wirds zum Glück ja SOMMER und mir geht es richtig gut   :v_smilie_rainbow:   :dance_3_5:   :dance_3_6:   :dance_3_7:   :shy_flower:

----------


## StarBuG

Zum Glück ;D 
Der Winter hat eh schon viel zu lange gedauert.
Wurde echt mal Zeit, dass es Sommer wird  :peace_2_cut:

----------


## Philipp Tessin

Licht, bzw. dessen Abwesenheit, ist definitiv der Auslöser für eine sogenannte Winterdepression.
Johanniskraut erhöht die Sensibilität gegenüber Licht, was damit stimmungsaufhellend wirkt. Deswegen soll man auch nicht unter die Sonnenbank oder lange Sonnenbäder nehmen, wenn man Johanniskraut einnimmt. Das gibt nämlich Sonnenbrand.
Ansonsten hilft es aber definitiv. Aber auch nur gegen die "Winterdepression". Gegen "echte" Depression kann Johanniskraut auch nichts ausrichten.
Gruß,
Philipp

----------


## Chris

Und Obacht: 
soweit ich weiß kann Johanniskraut die Wirkung der Anti-Baby-Pille aufheben!!

----------


## StarBuG

Das hab ich noch nicht gehört, aber man sollte eh vorher seinen Arzt fragen, bevor man mit der Selbstmedikation anfängt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Sternchen

Ob Johaniskraut hilft oder nicht??
Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Mir hat es nicht geholfen, der Schwiegermutter aber.
Ich für mich denke, wenn ein Mensch sagt, das ein Stück Würfelzucker am Tag hilft,  :Lips Sealed:  respektiere ich, denn hauptsache gesund, oder vielmehr ohne Stimmungsschwankungen.Auf der anderen Seite, kann ja sein, das ich keine Depressionen habe, aber die Schwiegermutter. Das mit der Lichtempfindlichkeit, kann ich bestätigen und mit den Anti-Baby-Pille, ich habe etwas darüber gelesen, nur, es war für mich nicht relvant.
Liebe Grüße
Sternchen

----------


## Elke

hallo,
bin auch ganz neu hier, kann zwar kein medizinisches studium bieten *lächel* aber trotz allem mit einigem medizinischem wissen dienen, welches ich mir angeeignet habe, auf anraten meiner behandelten ärzte. 
aus diesem wissen herraus möchte ich bei johanneskraut auch noch auf evtl. nebenwirkungen bei bestimmten herzproblemen aufmerksam machen !!! 
aber wie schon erwähnt sollte man niemals medis ohne ärztlichen rat einnehmen, denn auch die natur hat ihre nebenwirkungen und unverträglichkeiten. 
lieben gruß
elke

----------


## Herbstwind

Johanniskraut hilft wirklich bei depressiven Verstimmungen. Ich kann es aber nicht im Sommer nehmen: Lichtallergie!

----------


## Leonessa

Hier habe ich noch mal ein paar Daten zum Johanniskraut zusammengesucht:   *Johanniskraut = Hypericum perforatum (lat.)* 
Johanniskraut enthält ätherisches Öl, Rutin, Hypericin, Flavonoide, Quercitrin und Pseudohypericin  *Wirksame Bestandteile:* seine Blüten   *Familie:* Johanneskraut gehört zur Familie der der Johanneskrautgewächse   *Einsatz in der Medizin:* Johanniskraut wirkt krampflösend, antidepressiv, adstringierend, beruhigend und antiviral  *Einsatz in der Naturheilkunde:* bei Depressionen, Nervenbeschwerden, Krämpfen, Virusinfektionen, Wunden, Magenschleimhautentzündung, Magengeschwür, Neuralgie, Angstzuständen und als Leber- und Gallentonikum  *Nebenwirkung:* Photosensibilisierung  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Herbstwind

Schade, dass ich das Johanniskraut nicht im Sommer nehmen kann.

----------


## i - Punkt

@Chris, 
... ich würde mich auf Johanneskraut als Antibabypille  :Peinlichkeit:  nun wirklich nicht verlassen! Habe ich auch noch nie gehört! Wäre ja zu schön, ... da billiger!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo i - Punkt, 
Ich glaube, du hast den Satz von Chris anders aufgefasst, als er gemeint war.
Er meint, dass die Anti-Baby-Pille evtl. ihre Wirkung verliert, wenn man nebenbei noch Johanniskraut einnimmt.
Ob das stimmt, wäre allerdings interessant zu wissen!  :u_thinking02y:   :u_idea_bulb02:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

Oh, ...  :embarrassed_cut:  tatsächlich, da steht ja: Wirkung aufheben! War wohl ein wenig abgelenkt! Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung!

----------


## Herbstwind

Johanniskraut hebt wirklich die Wirkung der Pille auf. Bin aber nie schwanger geworden. ;D

----------


## Chris

> Ich glaube, du hast den Satz von Chris anders aufgefasst, als er gemeint war.
> Er meint, dass die Anti-Baby-Pille evtl. ihre Wirkung verliert, wenn man nebenbei noch Johanniskraut einnimmt.
> Ob das stimmt, wäre allerdings interessant zu wissen!

 Sie ;-) hat es mal gehört und versucht in allen Pharmabüchern nachzulesen, aber hat leider noch nichts gefunden. Bleibe aber dran . 
Gruß Chris

----------


## Leonessa

Uuups!  :shy_5new: 
Sorry... ich kenn fast nur Männer, die sich so abkürzen. *peinlich* 
Verzeihst du mir noch mal?  :f_14waiting_blue_1: 
Ich werd es mir merken... 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Chris

@ Julia 
grad noch eben mal ;-) 
du bist aber nicht die erste, und du wirst auch nicht die letzte sein, die das falsch versteht.....aber ich kann für meinen Spitznamen ja leider wenig 
und ich hasse i-Endungen ;-)  :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## StarBuG

Hab im Mutschler (dem Standartwerk für Pharmakologie) nachgeschlagen, welche Wechselwirkungen Johanniskraut-Extrakt macht: 
Wechselwirkungen mit:
Antikoagulantien vom Dicoumaroltyp (z.B. Phenprocoumon),
Antidepressiva (Amitriptylin, Nefazodon, Nortriptylin, Paroxetin, Sertralin),
Ciclosporin, 
Digoxin,
Indinavir und anderen Proteaseinhibitoren, *orale Kontrazeptiva (PILLE!!)*
Theophyllin 
Deren Wirkung kann (vermutlich durch Induktion von CYP3A4 und P-Glykoprotein) abgeschwächt werden. 
Soviel zur pharmakologischen Wechselwirkungen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Leonessa

Hm... ich hab eben noch in einer der vielen sich wiedersprechenden Quellen im Internet eine Theorie dazu gefunden: 
Johanniskraut senkt den Hormonspiegel, der durch die Pille entsteht, das führt zu vermehrten Zwischenblutungen, welche die Frauen verunsichern und dann setzen sie die Pille ab...
Würde dem "Mutschler" nicht wiedersprechen, oder? 
Hier könnt ihr den Artikel im ganzen lesen: http://www.phytotherapie-komitee.de/News/m15_02.html 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Also im Mutschler steht "gute Verträglichkeit".
Bis auf Photosensibilisierung sind keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen genannt.
Aber ich werde das bei der FachInfo für Medikamente noch einmal nachschlagen. 
Komme aber erst morgen rein, da ich ein DocCheck Passwort beantragen muss. 
Aber die Minderung der Wirksamkeit der oralen Kontrazeptiva hat nichts mit dem Absetzen zutun.
Das Medikamente nicht wirken, wenn man sie nicht nimmt, sollte wohl einleuchten  :b_wink:

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich nehme ab und zu auch Theophyllin.  :Sad:

----------


## StarBuG

Wegen Asthma nehm ich an, oder? 
Es heißt ja nur "kann" die Wirkung abschwächen, also so lange es bei dir weiter wirkt mach dir da nicht so einen Kopf.  :b_wink:

----------


## Herbstwind

Ja, wegen Asthma. Aber es ist schon wesentlich besser geworden, so dass ich Theophyllin nicht mehr oft brauche.

----------


## Mäuschen

Hallo 
ich wiederhol jetzt zwar einiges, aber dann hat man es einmal zusammgefasst: 
Also Johanniskraut hat eine Zulassung bei leichten vorrübergehenden Depressionen. 
Der Wirkungsmechanismus ist nicht ganz klar, es gibt zwar für die Einzelsubstanzen teilweise Mechanismen (MAO-Hemmer, Hemmung der Aufnahme von Neurotransmittern...), aber der Effekt des Extrakts ist (typisch für viele Phytopharmaka) höher als der der einzelnen Inhaltsstoffe.
Die Wirksamkeit ist aber in einigen klinischen Studien gut belegt.   

> Dadurch ist ein Stimmungsaufhellender Effekt nicht garantiert.
> Eine Charge (Kapseln oder Tropfen produziert an einem Tag) kann z.B. sehr gut wirken, die nächste wieder nicht, weil eben die Konzentrationen am entscheidenden Wirkstoff variieren.

 Das stimmt nicht, denn in der Regel werden Phytopharmaka auf bestimmte Inhaltsstoffe standardisiert/eingestellt, also auf die (vermutlich) wirksame Komponente. Die Wirkung wird also zwischen zwei Chargen nicht sonderlich schwanken.
Dies gilt jedoch nur für apothekenpflichtigte Zubereitung!!! In Supermärkten, Drogeriemärkten, Reformhäuser kann man im Grunde alles verkaufen ohne Wirkung und Qualität nachweisen zu müssen. Und auf keinen Fall in Joghurt als Tee oder sonstiges-wirksam ist nur das ethanolische Extrakt. 
So dann mal zu den Nebenwirkungen:
was auftreten kann ist Photosensibilisierung, die Haut reagiert also stark auf die Sonne -> Verbrennungen möglich 
Interaktionen mit anderen AM:
wichtig:
- Abschwächung von Antikoagulantien (Stoffe, die die Blutgerinnung herabsetzen)
- Abschwächung von Immunsuppressiva (Ciclosporin)
- Abschwächung verschiedener Proteasehemmer (wirken gegen Viren, z.B bei HIV)
weniger wichtig, klinische Relevanz umstritten:
- Senkung der Plasmaspiegel von z. B Theophyllin 
umstritten: Wirkung auf orale Kontrazeptiva (=Pille), es gibt hier Studien, die darauf hinweisen, dass die Wirkung aufgehoben wird und Studien, die sagen, dass es keine Beeinflussung gibt
Drauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht, deshalb besser davon ausgehen dass die Pille nicht wirkt. 
Zu diesen Wechselwirkungen kommt es dann Johanniskraut das CYP-System induziert (bedeutet: Enzyme in der Leber bauen die Stoffe schneller ab) 
So das war jetzt mein erster richtiger Beitrag
Liebe Grüße

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Mäuschen. 
Johanniskrautextrakt ist momentan auf Hypericin standartisiet.
Vermutlich ist Hypericin aber nicht maßgeblich an der Wirkung beteiligt.
Hyperforin hat man jetzt nachgewiesen, dass es in Dosen, die auch im Körper erreicht werden können, eine Wiederaufnahmehemmung von Serotonin, Noradrenalin, Dopamin und GABA sowie (schwächer) von Glutamat induziert. Dies wäre eine Erklärung für die stimmungsaufhellende Wirkung. 
Somit wurde Johanniskraut auf einen Wirkstoff standartisiert, der nicht für die Wirkung verantwortlich ist, aber der entscheidende Wirkstoff konnte massiv schwanken. 
QUELLE: Mutschler - Arzneimittelwirkungen

----------


## DocNina

Da gabs mal `nen interessanten Artikel im Ärzteblatt oder der Medical-Tribune zum Thema Interaktionen von Lebensmitteln / Naturheilmitteln.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann beschleunigt sogar Gapefruit-Saft den CYP-450-abhänggen Abbau von Medikamenten in der Leber. 
Mit Johanniskraut wär ich wirklich vorsichtig - grad, wenn noch andere Medis eingenommen werden. Außerdem wirkts erst nach Wochen bis Monaten (so lange muß man erstmal durchhalten!). 
Bei Interesse an dem Artikel schickt mir `ne Mitteilung und ich mach mich nochmal auf die Suche (da braucht man zumindest bei der MT `n Paßwort). 
Liebe Grüße!!! Janina

----------


## StarBuG

Grapefruitsaft hemmt die Cytochrom P450 3A4 und erhöht damit die Bioverfügbarkeit (bzw die Wirkspiegel)  :Zwinker:  
Johanniskraut induziert dieses Enzym und bewirkt damit einen erhöhten Abbau  Niedersächsisches Ärzteblatt

----------


## DocNina

:moan2_cut:  Olla Besserwisser!  :emot16_eyelashes:  Pharma is bei mir ja nu ooch `n bisschen länger her! Is doch eigentlich egal, ob Wirkspiegel hoch oder runter - schick is beides nich (toxische Wirkung vs. aufgehobene Wirkung). Man sollte sich dessen einfach nur bewußt sein, wenn man sich diverse Naturmittelchen einwirft... Alles was `ne Wirkung hat, hat auch Nebenwirkungen.... 
Grüße!!!! Janina

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hasse Pharma auch  :Grin: 
Hatte es auch nur irgendwo im Hinterkopf, und dann halt nachgeschlagen  :Zwinker:

----------


## topolina

Ja, Johanneskraut ist super. Muss auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.  :dance_clap_leg_up:  Allerdings wirkt es so, wie eigentlich alle Psychofarmaka leider erst nach 2-3 Wochen. Also vorm Winter rechtzeitig anfangen. Übrigens...Es setzt die Wirkung der Pille massiv herunter. Ich habs am eigenen Leib gespürt....  :bigeyes_2_blue8:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Topolina! 
Bist du durch die Johanneskraut- Wirkung trotz Pille schwanger geworden? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## topolina

Ja, hat eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe!  :h_hit_3: Ich hab diese Pille schon über ein Jahr genommen und is nix passiert. Dann kam der Oktober, hab die JK Kapseln genommen, tja und dann, hat mich fürchterliche Morgenübelkeit geplagt.  :l_08hit_on_head10: 
Mein Frauenarzt und ich vermuten mal stark, dass es das war, klingt plausibel, oder?danke leonessa übrigens für Dein liebes Mail  :hearts_mouth: , bin nur leider im Moment total im Stress, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufeghoben.  :smile_64:

----------


## Leonessa

Gestern hatten wir auf Station ein kleines, irgendwie fast witziges Problem mit Johanneskraut. 
Ein Patient, etwas älter, hat strenge Bettruhe und ist sehr faul. Außerdem ist er sehr brummelig und lässt sich verdammt gerne Bedienen. Sobald wir mal eine kleine Forderung an ihn haben, wie z.B. "Herr B., würden sie einmal bitte kurz den Arm anheben, ich mus ihnen den Blutdruck messen." kommt gleich die maulende Antwort zurück: "Grad jetzt wenn ich schlafen will machen Sie hier wieder so viel Arbeit und Hecktik! Typisch, nie hat man seine Ruhe!"
Naja, dass er lieber tod wär erwähnt er auch sehr oft. Nun kam unser Stationsarzt auf die gute Idee, ihm Johanneskraut anzusetzen einmal täglich, als Stimmungsaufheller. Ist ja im Prinzip ein sehr guter Gedanke.  :bravo_2_cut: 
Allerdings fühlt dieser Herr sich gut in seiner ich-nerv-alle- Laune, dass wir nicht wussten, wie wir ihm klar machen sollten, was diese neue zusätzliche Pille in seinem Tabletten-Dispenser ist und wie sie wirkt. 
Der Kollegin von der Türe aus zuzuhören, wie sie ihm vorsichtig versuche die neue Tablette "vorzustellen" war zum schießen!  :c_laugh: 
Aber ob er dazu bereit ist, sie jeden Tag zu nehmen oder ob er sie verweigert ist noch nicht ausdiskutiert mit ihm...  :n_no:   :ooo_thats_bad_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

vorallem wird es recht lange dauern, bis die anfängt zu wirken.
Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr den Wirkeintritt nicht mehr erleben auf Station  :Zwinker:

----------


## 1stthink!

Johanniskraut & Pille
Ja da gibt es wirklich eine "Unverträglichkeit" - Johanniskraut "reagiert" einfach auf bestimmte Medikamente - also baut deren Wirkung schneller ab, eben wie zB bei der Pille oder auch bei Herzmedikamenten. Wenn man das also verhindern will, dann gehen homöopathische Dinge, wie zb Depressionstropfen. 
Also - Fazit: aufpassen - in der Apotheke nachfragen, wo jemand auf Wirkstoffe spezialisiert ist!  ;-)

----------


## artincsandra

Das kommt drauf an wie ausgeprägt deine Depression ist. 1 bis 2 niedrigdosierte Kapseln oder 1 bis 2 hochdosierte. Es ist auch möglich es in reinform zu bekommen : Apotheke ?edizinischer Heilmedizin, mit dem behandelndem Arzt sprechen. Bei Kräuter Kühne würde ich nicht versuchen es zu bekommen..  
An Sonnenblume.  
Sorry, wenn ich irrtümlicher Weise jemand falschem Antworte. 
TECHNIK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!!

----------


## Acme

Guten Tag, 
wollte nur schreiben, dass dieses Kraut zur Blinheit führen könnte. Um das zu vermeiden, spezielle Maßnahmen sind erforderlich. 
Gruss 
Acme

----------

